# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Bushcraft Food

## NE Survival

What do you guys eat when you go out either survival camping or just practicing your skills? Not just Mountain House. I mean like old-style food, like Bannock or rice. I just want to see what you guys carry with you.

----------


## kyratshooter

Sure, 

banock (in the form of biscuits) and rice with pork chops simmered in gravy, mixed green salad and some garlic roasted potatoes. 

If I am still a little hungry I will go see what kind of pie they have at Crash's camp.

Most of us here are not into the starvation and self abuse thing.

In my younger days, back when I was a crazy kid of 51 years, I spent a summer on the AT eating Oodles of Noodles and home made beef jerky.  I still can not look a noodle in the eye.

----------


## hunter63

Second that....Days of bannock and pemmican are few...

Survival is what happens when thing go sideways.......
But hunting, fishing and hikeing day packs may include...Jerky, Keebler cheese and crackers, Cliff bars, Gorp, hard candy chewing gum...coffee and Kool Aid....
That's about it.

Camping out menu planned out.... steak, chops chicken, bacon, eggs hash brown, fixing for pies, bread and corn bread......canned food.

----------


## crashdive123

Let's see.  At camp a couple of weeks ago we had.....
chili
sour cream (made from scratch in camp)
fresh baked bread
deep dish pizza
cinnamon buns
bacon
eggs
biscuits and gravy
strawberry short cake
pot roast w/roasted carrots and potatoes

oh.....and apple pie.

----------


## madmax

deleted ...

----------


## hunter63

Actually survival camping and skill practice.... should include foraged flora and fauna...depending on:
Location \Season
Availability 
Open seasons 
Knowledge, indentation and food prep skills....

Otherwise it should just be called ......Camping Cookouts &BBQ

----------


## madmax

Survival camping in FL  A pot and machete and the clothes on your back.
Heart of palm
Fish
Fresh water clams
Turtle
Termites
Grubs

Interest slacked off after the first one.  Really slacked off to... uh... me on the third.

Survival isn't fun.

----------


## madmax

...wait for it.

----------


## madmax

..here it comes.

----------


## madmax

Survival food

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

Y'all brought...........A pot and machete and the clothes on your back..........AND mezcal?

What the heck????...LOL....one do a whole lot surviving while drinking......
Reminds me of an old  joke....
Never mind.

----------


## NE Survival

> Actually survival camping and skill practice.... should include foraged flora and fauna...depending on:
> Location \Season
> Availability 
> Open seasons 
> Knowledge, indentation and food prep skills....
> 
> Otherwise it should just be called ......Camping Cookouts &BBQ



What exactly is foraged flora and fauna?

----------


## hunter63

It is "biota."

----------


## crashdive123

> Survival food
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yeah, but that was when Mad Maxine sent you to bed without your supper.

----------


## Graf

Eat a lot of Wilde editables during warmer month cat tail heart, dryads saddle, chickweed, dandelion, burdock root, when milkweed pods are small throw them in the pot, when the pods are larger and all white we boil the white insides and melt it like cheese, stinging nettles, we usally offset it with fish, possom, squirrel, and bannock, usally take some potatoes and throw in the fire to bake. Not really a need to take a lot.

----------


## Rick

I certainly hope you are happy. I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## Graf

> I certainly hope you are happy. I just threw up in my mouth a little.



Does that mean your not  coming to camp dinner

----------


## Antonyraison

I carry banock mix (flour and sugar) Some instant coffee.. a few power bars, some Ramen noodles..
Some Dried meat some times ( biltong) you might  call it jerky.

----------


## finallyME

So, I am either backpacking, or camping.  Although I am half the age of most here, I am still not that young.  When I go to the woods to "practice", it is my vacation.  I take food that I want to eat.  I also bring my kids.  I want them to enjoy themselves, so I bring food for them that they really enjoy, even if it isn't healthy.  At home I force them to eat food they don't like, but not when we go camping or backpacking.

Some of the things I like:
Summer Sausage
cheese.. mostly gouda
If camping, I like to make breakfast tacos in the dutch oven.  Bacon, sausage, eggs, jalapenos, green peppers.  Then put on tortilla that was heated on the oven lid, with cheese and salsa.
Also, homemade chili in the dutch oven for dinner.
For backpacking, I like to make my own freeze dried meals by buying the freeze dried ingredient's separately and then combining in a pot.  I can't eat ramen anymore, but instant rice works wonderfully.

I have noticed that I feel better if I eat more animal fat and meat, then carbs.  So more summer sausage and cheese then cliff bars.

----------


## kyratshooter

> What exactly is foraged flora and fauna?


OK how old are you and does your mother know you are on the computer?

Flora is Latin for plants.
Fauna is Latin for animals.
Foraged means you found it.

All put together it means you found some local wild critters and plants to eat.

Use of such terms makes me proud to be part of the associated and well educated geezerhood!

----------


## hunter63

Psssst .......Google is your friend....

----------


## NE Survival

Sorry I'm not a Latin Scholar, but thanks for letting me know. Now I can sound smart when I talk to my friends about the woods.

----------


## NE Survival

A lot of you guys like Bannock, what is your generic recipe. I made some and it was awful.

----------


## madmax

Try Bisquick on a stick.  Easy peasy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> A lot of you guys like Bannock, what is your generic recipe. I made some and it was awful.


Some people have the idea that bannock is dough wrapped around a stick like the picture, it is not.  You need to google that too!

Bannock is a term used for any quick bread that rises with the use of baking powder.  It does not have to be a bland mass of under-cooked dough.

That Bisquick on a stick is using a very powerful leavening agent and makes about anything better from its use from "stick bread" to pancakes and biscuits.

Bannock is originally a traditional Scottish recipe and was also popular in Ireland.  In both areas it was usually baked in a dutch oven over coals on the hearth.  The base recipe is always the same;

two cups all purpose flour
teaspoon salt
two teaspoons baking powder (not baking soda)
one cup of sour milk or butter-milk (the lactic acids react with the baking powder to make the bread rise)

Mix everything together, plop into a dutch oven with coals over and under and bake for 45 minutes.

Some people add dry fruit or raisins or honey.  I like it plain and bake a loaf about every week.  

I also sometimes cut some shortening or lard into the flour before adding the milk and use the recipe for biscuits.  You can roll it out and cut the biscuits with a cutter or just drop the batter on a pan and bake for 12-15 minutes in a 450 degree oven.   Yep, baking a loaf takes a lot longer than the biscuits.

I'll bet now you will need a recipe for gravy too!

----------


## hunter63

> Try Bisquick on a stick.  Easy peasy.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


"Stick bread" was standard "BSA' fare along with "hobo hamburgers"......patty of hamburger, mixed veggies pat of butter in a folded tinfoil package.
http://www.radacutlery.com/blog/beef...-recipe-video/

Cherry or peach cobbler in D.O. for dessert.

----------


## madmax

I have the BSA cookbook.  Great recipes.  Peach, Blackberry, Blueberry cobbler, and spiced apples are our desserts in the summer camp.

----------


## kyratshooter

You guys flung such a craving on me that I had to make biscuits and gravy with my survival pork chops tonight.

If I can find a can of peaches I will make a cobbler too.

----------


## hayshaker

krat survival pork chops? you mean like mountian house?
i had those once many moons ago. they were very good
once rehydrated.

----------


## hayshaker

oh how bout hobo chicken or  fish make both pretty much the same way.
for fish wrap entire fish in wet clay and place on coals when done break clay and pull off fish.
comes out very juicey.  with chicken or phesant, duck, gut bird first work clay into feathers well
smother bird in clay and bake on coals bout 45,min to 1;hr,
this method is similar to an indian tandoor.

----------


## randyt

eating too much bannock may cause digestive distress. Many years ago I ran out of most of my supplies other than bannock fixings. I ate bannock day after day, for months. When I came home my stomach was really bothering. I felt better after a few weeks and never though much more about it. Then fast forward many years and I was reading a story by Raymond Thompson, it my have been in his book Land of Fur and Gold. He talks about a couple trappers that ran out of food save for bannock. One of them had "digestive distress" Raymond attributed it to the bannock, basically too much backing powder for too long a time. I don't know if it's true but it brought back the memory from years before. For what it's worth Raymond was the developer of the thompson cable snare and he trapped British Colombia some time during the 1920's or thereabouts.

----------


## DSJohnson

I am kind of a traditionalist in this regard I guess.   In my regular kit I almost always carry some dry pinto beans, some dry rice (real rice not any instant stuff), corn meal and sugar. I try to keep some real jerky in my kit as well. I also try and always bring some bacon.  I fish when I can and, if it is legal I hunt if possible and reasonable.  I would love to "practice" using snares BUT Oklahoma really, like REALLY takes a dim view of wire snares period.  I try to spot and gather edibles as I go and my camp is almost always dictated by  the old "Wood, Water and Grass" idea.
Probably because of where I was raised but I am way more of a "hoe cake/Johnny bread" kind guy than bannock.  I love biscuits but if am doing "primitive" camping I rarely carry/use flour for much of anything.  Except for gravy that is.....
I will use aluminum foil (Which I always carry in my kit unless it is a real "hardcore" primitive effort) before I wrap dough on a stick or drape it on a stick over a fire.  To be truthful I have cooked my bread as pancakes on a smooth, clean hot rock rather than wrap it on a stick.  
If we are horse packing or canoeing or car camping we pretty much take a whole chuck box of stuff and make cakes, cobblers, stews, roast, gumbo, fried chicken, chicken fried steaks or whatever we want.  Dutch ovens are wonderful!

----------


## kyratshooter

> krat survival pork chops? you mean like mountian house?
> i had those once many moons ago. they were very good
> once rehydrated.


No, my survival pork chops come from the local meat market and they are delicious!  

I do remain traditional and cook them over an open fire, on the propane grill.  

I then cook my survival baked potatoes in the microwave.  If you put them in the fire they get all black and crusty.

----------


## hunter63

> ....... 
>  If you put them in the fire they get all black and crusty.


Yeah, aren't they great?.......?

----------


## Rick

There is a lot to be said about survival corn bread, a survival salad and survival tea. Hard to survive without that.

----------


## crashdive123

I had a nice big ole survival Rum & Coke tonight.

----------


## hunter63

TEOTWAWKI .....Survival kit, 
Lawn chair, 30 pack of brewskies, big bag of chips.....

----------


## Seniorman

> TEOTWAWKI .....Survival kit, 
> Lawn chair, 30 pack of brewskies, big bag of chips.....


Don't forget a case of Snickers.   :munchies:  

S.M.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Try Bisquick on a stick.  Easy peasy.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That be cheating... where is the sourdough? where is the work & effort??  what is this McDonalds Survival? I think not... It's like biting a Tootsie Pop after three licks...  :dissolve:

----------


## hunter63

> That be cheating... where is the sourdough? where is the work & effort??  what is this McDonalds Survival? I think not... It's like biting a Tootsie Pop after three licks...


Actually I could tell ya a funny story about that......LOL

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> ... It's like biting a Tootsie Pop after three licks...


Ever eat a pine tree?  Many parts are edible.

A virtual cookie for any old farts, um, seasoned survivalists, who can identify that.

----------


## Wildthang

[QUOTE=JohnLeePettimore;500022]Ever eat a pine tree?  Many parts are edible.

Didn't Euell Gibbons say that once?

----------


## randyt

save a tree, eat a tree hugger

----------


## madmax

> save a tree, eat a tree hugger


Hey!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

Sorry, but you're not my idea of a tree hugger......lol

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Outstanding............................

----------


## hunter63

> Hey!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Max is saying ..."Hey I already peed on that...so get you job done.... and lets go...."

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Didn't Euell Gibbons say that once?


*hands over cookie*

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> I certainly hope you are happy. I just threw up in my mouth a little.


Good for you! my wife just  wretched over the monitor.

----------


## Mischief

How about Goetta and Corn bread.

----------


## hunter63

> How about Goetta and Corn bread.


Actually that pretty good stuff.....DW is german....
Makes a good take along.....as does bierocks..(meat pastry.
.

----------


## outdoorfan

Canned food is just too heavy, so I usually bring all freeze dried foods that need water to bulk up/cook. One favorite is a dried blackbean protein enriched (not sure how) powder/meal thing. Cook with water and it turns into a pretty hearty and tasty meal sort of like chilly.

----------


## Mannlicher

I quit foraging for food years ago.   I like Mountain House, MRE meals, and there are a lot of easy prep items in the grocery store.  We do a lot of cooking from scratch as well, baked goods, stews, chili.

----------


## Antonyraison

> A lot of you guys like Bannock, what is your generic recipe. I made some and it was awful.


easy; self raising flour, add some sugar.
I put it into a DIXIE pot mix in some water till its like dough.
Put it by the fire and bake.
tastes like anything from cake to a nice bread, DEPENDING on how much water you have added... the more water the more cake like, the less water the more harder it will be.

a dixie pot (used in South African ARMY)
download.jpg

----------


## Seniorman

My method for bannock is very similar to Anthonyraison's, except I add a pinch of salt to the s.r. flour & sugar.  I use a small cast iron skillet for the bannock and place it over the coals.  Works just fine for me.

I mix the ingredients at home, seal in a Ziplok bag and keep it ready to go.  Out in the boonies, add some water in the bag, mix, squeeze into the skillet and soon, bannock.  

L.W.

----------


## hunter63

I joined this forum...looking for recipe for "mix in the bag bread"

Could have sworn in was in a cookbook by Bradford Angier.....
Saw in in the public library....older book, great stuff....

I was the only one that had checked it out in many years.....
Went to check it out again ....they trashed it!

So far I own a lot of his cook books...but no joy....?

Idea was .....carry a sack of flour and your other ingredients...mix up on site, No bowl needed....water will soak up the right amount of water.

----------

